# desperately in need of good tailors in burdubai for indian salwars



## mrsbiju (Jan 13, 2009)

I tried dreamgirls and a couple of others.ruined costly suits to the max. would love to know about tailors that do a good job at a reasonable rate.any hidden gems??? 
it seems the recession has taken its toll.the two tailors i went to ocassionally have returned to their homeland. I wud like to get some latest trends and good fittings.if names are not allowed, u cud mail me on mrslegi at gmail dot com .
helpppppp!!!! i am running out of wardrobe.


----------



## mrsbiju (Jan 13, 2009)

bumpity bump


----------

